# [DUP] PPC Installation:  ext3 wird nicht gemountet

## Massimo B.

Hallo.

Bin sowohl neu bei gentoo, als auch neu bei PPC.

Auf meinem iBook G3 hab ich nun die Installation nach Anleitung durchgeführt.

Nach Neustart kann der Kernel die Root-Partition nicht mounten:

```

...

EXT3-fs:mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

..

* Mounting proc at /proc...[ok]

* Mounting sysfs at /sys... [ok]

* Mounting devpts at /dev/pts... [ok]

/sbin/devfsd: No such file [!!]             //udev ist installiert

* Activating (possible) swap... [ok]

* Remounting root filesystem read-only (of necessary)... [ok]

* Checking root filesystem...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda4

/dev/hda4:

The superblock could not be read or does not...

...

Give root password for maintenance

(or Control-D..)

```

Das mounten der Root-Partition als ext3 funktioniert auch von der Live-CD aus.

ein fsck.ext3 auf /dev/hda4 (rootpartition) gibt keine Fehler.

Der Kernel besitzt die Eigenschaften:

```

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

```

fstab:

```

/dev/hda4   /   ext3   defaults   0 1

/dev/hda3   none   swap   sw   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom  auto  noauto,ro,user  0 0

/none  /proc  proc  defaults  0 0

none  /dev/shm  tmpfs  nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

yaboot.conf

```

boot=/dev/hda2

device=/pci@f2000000/mac-io@17/ata-4@1f000/disk@0:

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

root=/dev/hda4

partition=4

macosx=/dev/hda5

default=Linux

defaultos=linux

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.10

  label=Linux

  read-only

```

Nebenfrage:

Wie schicke ich auf meiner iBook Tastatur ein STRG-ALT-ENTF los? In der minimal-Ausstattung nach dem Mount-Fehler gibt es kein reboot oder init.

Unterstützt der PPC-Kernel sysreq? Wie tippe ich das ein?

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Massimo

----------

## TilianGemini

Hallo!

Hast du denn keine Boot Partition in deiner fstab?

Das müsste bei dir doch hda2 sein, oder?

----------

## Massimo B.

hi.

/boot liegt im root.

Deshalb wird / ja auch durch den bootloader zuerst read-only gemountet, und sollte danach (rw) nochmal neu gemountet werden.

/dev/hda2 ist meine bootstrap-Partition, die von der Openfirmware des MAC geladen wird.

Dies scheint ja auch zu funktionieren, da ich beie Systeme des Bootloaders ja auch booten kann.

Weitere Ideen?

Gruß,

Massimo

----------

## TilianGemini

oh je... mit mac hab ich irgendwie garkeine ahnung...

hast du am ext3 dateisystem schon irgendwelche änderungen vorgenommen?

irgendwelche features eingeschaltet.. etc.?

----------

## Massimo B.

ext3 wurde mit -j und sonst nix erstellt. Deshalb mountet es ja auch mit der Live-CD von Hand.

Warum wird gesagt, daß fsck.ext3 gar nicht gefunden wird?

Wenn ich mit der Live-CD mich ins /mnt/gentoo chroote, dann gibt es fsck.ext3.

----------

## TilianGemini

hast du die e2fsprogs emerged?

----------

## Massimo B.

Problem gelöst. Ich dachte mir, daß es kein PPC-typisches ist:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323623-start-0.html

Dieser Mensch hatte das gleiche Problem und dank Digicam das abtippen sogar gespart.

Danke,

Massimo

----------

## slick

Mach ich doch glatt mal ein DUP draus. 

DUP  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323623.html

----------

